

WSJ: Fetchnotes wants to be the API to your brain - rmason
http://online.wsj.com/video/fetchnotes-wants-to-be-the-api-to-your-brain/DD498571-3E71-4099-BE53-310AF3C57B8F.html

======
rmason
Scrappy little startup by two U of M students seems to be really succeeding at
getting publicity for itself.

------
alexschiff
We've opened access for 200 people in the Hacker News community at this link:

www.fetchnotes.com/invite/hackernewsrocks

